# New to the forum



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome! I’m down in Colorado, haven’t fished Montana yet. Might make it up for under the big sky festival if I can talk the wife into it. Saltwater sight fishing is my passion too! If you are ever down this way and wanna sight bush some carp hit me up.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Chokofish said:


> Been checking out the forum for a while. good folks and great info. Time to join. I spend winters fly fishing the everglades and ten thousand islands. Summers are in Livingston Montana trout fishing. Skinny water flats sight fishing is my passion. if I can every help anyone with info in our area, either Chokoloskee or Montana, let me know.
> ,


Now that's the life...

I fish mostly in the Keys these days and visited my friend in Montana (Bitteroot valley) this past summer and we had three great days fishing up there. Definitely going back!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet arrangement, Chokofish. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chokofish (Dec 14, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> Welcome! I’m down in Colorado, haven’t fished Montana yet. Might make it up for under the big sky festival if I can talk the wife into it. Saltwater sight fishing is my passion too! If you are ever down this way and wanna sight bush some carp hit me up.


Thanks Fishshoot, carping is a blast! Getting real popular in Montana. Sorry about the late post, been out in the glades camping all week.


----------



## Chokofish (Dec 14, 2019)

Zika said:


> Sweet arrangement, Chokofish. Welcome aboard!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome. I'm a big Glades fan myself. I have family and friends down there too. 

Come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff. Great interaction there. You may learn a little and also put in much needed input.


----------



## Chokofish (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Backwater,


Backwater said:


> Welcome. I'm a big Glades fan myself. I have family and friends down there too.
> 
> Come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on microskiff. Great interaction there. You may learn a little and also put in much needed input.


Headed out again tomorrow for a 3 day fly trip south of choko. Wind has been a pain this week. Looks like we may have a sight fishing window on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Looked like it was laid down today, tho I wasn't on the water. Where ya camping? Inside or outside?


----------



## AdM1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello!


----------

